# have good 21 cc boat need someone to help with cost of fishtrip



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i have 216 sail fish cc ready to go if afew of yall would likego out and put some fish onboard iwould be willing to spilt the trip with yall all we need is a little gas money and some bait iam laidoff from my job and just cant aford to pay for the whole trip but if i could find 2or 3 people that needed a boat we could use mine and catch some nice snapper and kings i fish a lot of public stuff and do real good trip cost around 150 with live bait from the bait boat could be cheaper i am not trying to make money THIS IS NOT A CHARTER BOAT ijust like to fish and hang out cool people leave me your numbers an when u would like to go i will call and we will:usaflag


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

sent you a PM.... what a nice gesture.... if work out, look forward to fishing with you. 

STEVE


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

PM sent.....Hopefully we can get together!!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

usspearos are always looking for guys that are willing to be bubble watchers for a dive or two then go fishing. we have a spot that we need to hit that has a big boy on it that needs to die, then fishing would be great. give me a shout if thats something your up to.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'd be interested sent pm


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

I would also be interested.


----------

